# Frage zur Position des Ausgleichsbehälter



## flotrin (5. Januar 2012)

*Frage zur Position des Ausgleichsbehälter*

Hallo,

eine Frage zur Position des AGB.

Hab dieses Gehäuse (wie im Bild und ungefähr so sollte es aussehen.
Ich möchte den AGB auf die Laing schrauben. Warum? Ich hab den AGB aufsatz hier zuhause liegen ausserdem noch eine Aquatube.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Bild erkennt man ja das der AGB von EK auf die Laing geschraubt ist.

Was passiert während dem Befüllen? > Denke das wird wohl relativ einfach gehen.

Und wenn alles entlüftet ist und das System läuft, was passiert beim abschalten? Läuft dann das ganze Wasser wieder zurück in den AGB?
Dann sollte der doch ordentlich zugeschraubt sein oder ?

Eigentlich wiederstrebt mir diese lösung (AGB zu klein für die DDC was aber auch egal wäre weil die Pumpe an einem Poweradjust hängt , runtergeregelt auf 8Volt)aber ich hab keinen Platz mehr im Gehäuse.

An der gegenüberliegenden Seitenteil hängt schon ein Nova 1080 und hinter dem Frontteil möchte ich einen 240er Radi reinbauen.
Vlt. hat ja jemand eine Kreative idee die er mir mitteilen könnte.

Mfg
Flotrin.


----------



## Malkolm (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frage zur Position des Ausgleichsbehälter*

Wenn du das System ausschaltest bleibt das Wasser dort wo es ist. Sprich hat dein AGB im Betrieb den Füllstand X, behält es diesen auch nach dem Ausschalten.

Ordentlich zugeschraubt sollte ein AGB aber sowieso immer sein 

"Zu klein" kann der AGB eigentlich nicht sein. Mittels einer Trennwand (in produktbeschreibungen oftmals als Anti-Cyclone etc. bezeichnet) kann man recht gut sicherstellen, dass Luftblasen nicht sofort wieder angesaugt werden.


----------



## Combi (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frage zur Position des Ausgleichsbehälter*

jop,vorredner hat recht!
du musst sehr aufpassen beim befüllen,die laing darf auf keinen fall trocken laufen...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dest wasser einfüllen,bis ca 1 cm unterkante..dann griffbereit,flasche mit genügend flüssigkeit bereithalten....
in dem moment wo du einschaltest,saugt die laing in ner sekunde das wasser weg...also wenn du einschaltest fast schon anfangen nachzuschütten...

was meinst du was das bei mir ein stress ist,wenn ich komplett neu befülle...
ca 4 meter schlauch,nen 240er radi und nen mora 2 pro...da gehen über 2 liter rein...
freundin schaltet pc ein und ich sitz  hektisch davor mit 2 1liter flaschen dest. wasser...
hab ich erst vor 2 wochen gemacht und muss es samstag nochmal machen,weil ich ne 2te graka einbauen muss..kotz!


----------



## flotrin (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frage zur Position des Ausgleichsbehälter*

Hallo,
Danke für die Antworten.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Wenn du das System ausschaltest bleibt das Wasser dort wo es ist. Sprich hat dein AGB im Betrieb den Füllstand X, behält es diesen auch nach dem Ausschalten.
> 
> Ordentlich zugeschraubt sollte ein AGB aber sowieso immer sein
> 
> "Zu klein" kann der AGB eigentlich nicht sein. Mittels einer Trennwand (in produktbeschreibungen oftmals als Anti-Cyclone etc. bezeichnet) kann man recht gut sicherstellen, dass Luftblasen nicht sofort wieder angesaugt werden.



Also wenn das Wasser im Betrieb 1cm unter dem Deckel ist, dann bleibt es beim ausschalten auch 1cm unter dem Deckel ?
AntiCyclon hat der. Man muss nur aufpassen das das Anschlusgewinde nicht zu lang ist. Das stößt sonst daran an.

Mfg
Flotrin


----------



## Elvis3000 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frage zur Position des Ausgleichsbehälter*



Combi schrieb:


> was meinst du was das bei mir ein stress ist,wenn ich komplett neu befülle...
> ca 4 meter schlauch,nen 240er radi und nen mora 2 pro...da gehen über 2 liter rein...
> freundin schaltet pc ein und ich sitz  hektisch davor mit 2 1liter flaschen dest. wasser...
> hab ich erst vor 2 wochen gemacht und muss es samstag nochmal machen,weil ich ne 2te graka einbauen muss..kotz!


 
nimm nen leeren 5 liter wasserkanister mit schlauch im deckel/boden befestigt.schlauch mit ner klammer abdrücken und in agb rein.netzteil an ,klammer lösen und wasser marsch.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2012)

Ach das geht schon ich hab zwei Mora2 und mein Ausgleichsbehaelter fasst net mehr wie ein Schnappsglas  Also bei mir läuft die Pumpe auch kurz leer.


----------



## flotrin (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frage zur Position des Ausgleichsbehälter*

Hallo,

dann fass ich mal zusammen.
Position der Pumpe und des AGB so wie im Bild geht in Ordnung?

Mfg
Flotrin


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frage zur Position des Ausgleichsbehälter*

ja geht in ordnung


----------



## DaddelKopf (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frage zur Position des Ausgleichsbehälter*

Könnte man nicht, falls man weis das man Hardwarekomponenten öfters tauscht, im Kühlreislauf verteilt an sinnvollen Stellen nicht einfach paar kleine Absperrhähne einbauen? So das man nach dem wechsel einer Graka z Bsp. nur bissle Wasser nachfüllen muß. Im Aquaristikzubehör hab ich schon öfters solche aus Kunststoff von EHEIM gesehen. Evtl gibt es ja was schnuckeliges aus Messing oder so aus anderen Bereichen. Achso ja und GARDENA hat auch sowas aus Kunststoff mit Rückschlagventil, ist die kleinere Serie zum verbinden automatischer Bewässerung mehrerer Blumenkästen z.Bsp...nicht die normale Große aber die hat auch sowas.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frage zur Position des Ausgleichsbehälter*

Was du meinst sind schnellkupplungen und die gibts es
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellkupplung


----------



## DaddelKopf (8. Januar 2012)

Ja genau sowas ist auch gut. Wenn ich die in Kupfer oder verkupfert bekomme....das wäre was für mich dann. Notfalls in blau.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frage zur Position des Ausgleichsbehälter*

Es gibt auch Kupplungen aus Metall (für entsprechend mehr Geld), aber wenn man die in großer Zahl "irgendwo" verbauen will, sollte man auch das Gewicht nicht unterschätzen. Da es nicht wirklich schwer ist, den kompletten Kreislauf zu lehren/füllen, wäre mir niemand bekannt, der Kupplungen für solche Zwecke außerhalb von Testständen einsetzt. Ich selbst war mal am überlegen, ob ich den Mainboardschlitten bzw. alles, was darauf sitzt, abkoppelbar mache. Aber selbst da bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich so selten so große Umbauaktionen mache, dass sich das nicht lohnt.


----------

